# Following directions, and reading is the key here!!



## Nauticamark (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey all, 

Just wanted to say that this 'newbie' came along and did a ton of reading on this forum after joining not so long ago. I am a jeweler, and wanted to take a shot at doing refining out of my own shop. I started with polishing dust out of the dust collector, and holy smokes that is not an easy place to start! I wanted to say, that by no means, have I even gotten close to becoming an amateur refiner. What I did want to say to everyone that has contributed all the wisdom, and education on this forum is... THANK YOU VERY MUCH!! Harold, Steve, Chris (purchased your book, Chris, and it is amazing!) and the many, many others that cut the path to success of refining. 

I had to include two pics, just as a small appreciation to those who have mentored on this forum. It is working, so far, and hopefully as I learn and go, it will reward me, and my business in many ways. 

For all the other 'newbies' like myself,that read this posting: read the book by Hoke. Period. This is said so many times on this forum, but it is so critically important. It took me many days and hours, but going back and studying, and reading everything over and over in the book and on this forum, will make things happen. 

That is all, and again, huge appreciation to the mentors that contribute all their knowledge here, and so generously given. 

Nauticamark


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 16, 2015)

Nauticamark said:


> For all the other 'newbies' like myself,that read this posting: read the book by Hoke. Period. This is said so many times on this forum, but it is so critically important. It took me many days and hours, but going back and studying, and reading everything over and over in the book and on this forum, will make things happen.


That's the very message that many refuse to assimilate. They want instant gratification, as if, somehow, they ask a couple questions they'll be set, ready to rake in all that gold. Some suffer from an entitlement attitude, as if it's owed to them. I really like that one. One stroke of a key and they're gone. 

We've had a dreadful time with some readers, most of whom seem to have a problem understanding that this just isn't a simple matter, that there is no shortcut, that there is no free lunch, and it is up to *them*, not us, for them to learn. Many of them have created so much acrimony that they have been rewarded with banishment from the forum. We don't permit that type of behavior here, nor will we ever. It's simply too destructive to be allowed. 

To be clear, I do not think Hoke's book is the solution to all problems. I do think, however, that reading until it is understood is the foundation one needs in order to be successful, not only in refining, but in communicating with folks on this board. Terminology that is in use here reflects her writing style, her teachings, so readers tend to understand what is being discussed. It's often painfully obvious that a reader hasn't cracked the book, instead choosing to ask questions that most likely would not have been asked had they followed the admonition to *read*.

All of those who contribute so freely on this board appreciate hearing from those who listen, so I thank you, hopefully for all, for your very welcome post and glowing comments. 

Congratulations on your success! 8) 

Harold

Edit:

I was remiss in not commenting on the gold you've shown. It displays all of the qualities that indicate gold of high purity. It also displays what appears to be the process of keeping gold in the container in which it was precipitated until it has been fully processed, ready for melting. There is no need for filtration once the gold has been precipitated. Well done!


----------



## kurtak (Mar 16, 2015)

Harold_V said:


> All of those who contribute so freely on this board appreciate hearing from those who listen, so I thank you,
> 
> Harold



Nauticamark

Thank you so much for posting this - it is an absolutely outstanding example of why we ask/tell new members to read, research & study both Hokes book & the forum before asking a lot of questions &/or starting in on processing

And - as Harold said - those of us that spend a great deal of our time to actively contribute to this forum "appreciate" those like yourself that listen to this advice - as your thread title says - " Following directions, and reading is the key here!!"

The pictures of you powders are the proof that following the instructions to read, research, & study is the "key" to true success & results --- those are some VERY nice looking powders :!: 8) 

With respect --- thank you for posting this - it may just become a link I provide to new members showing why we ask them to read, research & study FIRST

Edit to ad; - now we want to see your first melted button/bar :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 16, 2015)

That is a perfect example of doing your research and following directions that are available here on the forum.


----------



## MarcoP (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeap, all the above plus congrats for your good looking and hard learned gold powder.

Marco


----------



## Nauticamark (Mar 16, 2015)

I am very flattered at the kind and sincere compliments! 

Yes, this took me a bit, and like so many of us, I sure did 'skin my knees' quite a few times. Kurt, I am blown away that you would mention the honor of putting my post out there as a regular link to new members! By all means, please do! Harold, 007, and Marco, thank you for the wonderful feedback, and compliments on the gold powder. No doubt about it, I am very pleased. But, there is still a long way to go, with more to learn. And interesting as all this refining is, once you start to make headway, the challenges become more difficult and push me towards more research and educating myself. I also have found that keeping a detailed journal, is crucial in documenting failures and accomplishments. That said, I am sure I will come to that 'brick wall' where I will reach out again for the help I have received, and been given so generously. 

Thank you cannot be expressed enough to all that have helped me.

Mark 

P.S. Kurt, this one is for you, 1.2 grams! A happy start, I must add! Thanks again!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 16, 2015)

Heavy for its size, isn't it? And is that a little pipe I see?

Nice job!

Dave


----------



## Shark (Mar 16, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Heavy for its size, isn't it? And is that a little pipe I see?
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> Dave



It always amazes me how heavy a new button is for it's size. 

Good Job, and a very nice button.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 17, 2015)

Mark

Very nice looking button :!: 8) - & just as I suspected it would be by the pics of your powders :!: 

Your OP & pics are a good example of the rewards paid back when a new member takes our advice to read, research & study FIRST

Providing a link to this thread may well help new members understand that point & show them that we are not just blowing them off when we ask them to do so

So again - thank you for posting this

And congratulations on a job well done :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Mar 17, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Heavy for its size, isn't it?



I have always liked the feel of gold in my hand (so heavy for its size) & I love the sound of silver :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## METLMASHER (Mar 17, 2015)

Nauticamark said:


> I also have found that keeping a detailed journal, is crucial in documenting failures and accomplishments.



Great idea! And of course, beautiful work!


----------



## joekbit (Mar 20, 2015)

Great job, looks like a nice pipe, hard to see from that image, but nice shine.


----------

